#      8
!

   8/2010:
   :
)       ,   ,   ,      ;
)           ,               "      "  18/02,     ,        ,   ,     16 - 19  

     37 ( 47).

      ?  -  .


 -   ,    ?

     ,         2011 .     14 %.   ,     .    ,    .           . 


     ?        !

----------

?

----------

, ,   .
     WACC    .

----------

,    ?

----------

.       ,    ,   
"    **  ".

     ,      ,             .

----------

:

  -      :  ,  , , ,   .    ( ),   (,    ,  ),   (, , ),   .

 ..,  ..,  ..
"  "
(-, 2006)

----------

30  2004 . N 317


**

----------

,    .


    .

----------

-    :

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/WACC


      ,    ,        .  . 


 ,   .

----------

,     -  ,   .
   :  ,         .
_________
  WACC  -       ,   .
           -     .

,        ( ,  ) -  ,      ,
   WACC  -      -   ,    :     .
(,    cash flow      -   WACC       .                -   WACC      ).
  ,   :Smilie: .

     - .

----------

!    .

  .       8/2010,       ,     ,  .     (   ):

_         ,           (.  . 20  8/2010).     ,      .   -      ,        .   ,           .         ._

----------

,       .

----------

-     -       ,      .

----------

-   , ,     - ..      .
 ,       ,    -    (   )       ,    ,      (,      )

  -   .     F7   -     .
,      .

  ,  :       -    .

----------

,      .           .    . 3   " . ".  ,          .    .


        ,         -  .


    .      . ,          . 

   .

----------

,      2 ,         .       .  ,    1-   .   .

----------

(    ). 

   :

_   ,       . ,     .        13  2010 .  357-     2011      2012  2013    :
-  2011    2010  6,5 %;
-  2012    2011   6,0 %;
-  2013    2012   5,5 %.
                      (. 20  8/2010).            .  :         ?     ,   8/2010      . ,      ,       12  .       (. 19  6/01   ).

_

----------

!    -  ,  !      ???? :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

.  ,   :      .     :     .  -       .  :Frown:

----------


## Metodolog

.      3 ,    :       IAS19,    IAS16,   37 .            8.    ,  ,      6.    ,             -  ?

----------


## Metodolog

,              .   1  ,   ,   .  ,   ,    ,   ?

----------


## Metodolog

,                      ,     8.      ,   .     ,

----------

,    2010        :



   -26/10

 -         ,   ,  ,   

  -        (   ):  ,   ,  ,   . 

        .

            .

----------

(       24.12.2010  186):


       . 


           08    .                .      ,     ,     ,   .               (    17  2007 .  8464/07).  
              ?   6/01    -       .  ,             (. 8  8/2010  ,     ).
 3.        ,       .           ,    .    :
 08     60
-    ,  ;
 08     96
-           ;
 01     08
-     ;
 68     51
-  ;
 96     68
-         .

----------

: ,             .          ?    (     186),  -  .

----------

,                 , .

----------


## Metodolog

> : ,             .          ?    (     186),  -  .


          . ,      ,            .            (    )

----------


## Metodolog

[QUOTE= ;53209327]  ,                 , .[/QUOTE

.              .     ,      ,

----------

> . ,      ,            .            (    )


   .        ,      ?   186     6/01...

   -   ...


   "  "
 6/01
8.    ,   ,   **    ,   ,

----------


## Metodolog

> .        ,      ?   186     6/01...
> 
>    -   ...
> 
> 
>    "  "
>  6/01
> 8.    ,   ,   **    ,   ,


  :Smilie:

----------

,  13-  2011 -

,    -  .
.         - -       .

,      .

----------

,       .

----------


## PBU_8_developer

1.  WACC      -     .

2.       (  ,   ).

      8:       ,   ,   ,      ;

   ,     :

  +   

   : , , ,  (    )

    ;     ,          .

        ,     -   .     ,     ,   . ,    .

        , ,    .       -      .

----------


## PBU_8_developer

PS.     ( )

     -       .         .      -  .  ,      / (),  ,   .  ().

     ,     .

,    ? ,  ?

----------

,  ,    .  .

        8/2010?         .
    ,      .   ,   ,   ** ,     .

   ,      .

----------

*PBU_8_developer*,        .      .  , ,        .

----------


## PBU_8_developer

,

    -   .           10 .

     .     , ,   ,      ,     ,  ,       ,    .

,      (-  3 -   )  10-  .     (..   )      .

PS. -,      . ,      .

----------

> ,
> 
>     -   .           10 .
> 
>      .     , ,   ,      ,     ,  ,       ,    .
> 
> ,      (-  3 -   )  10-  .     (..   )      .
> 
> PS. -,      . ,      .



   ,    ,     .


       :

  ,         .   ,       ,      .          (      ).

----------


## PBU_8_developer

, .      -    .       .    ,      ,   .   ,  ,       -     ,   ,      .

 .  ? ? ? , , ?  :    ,     .

----------

,      " ",    .    ,    .    .    ,   10- .       . .

----------


## PBU_8_developer

,

  ""       IAS 37.       ,        ,      " "  .  ,      ,   .

----------

- -  ,  **   .    .    ,     .      . ,       .    .      .

----------


## PBU_8_developer

> ,      " ",    .    ,    .    .    ,   10- .       . .


   10        -    :-)

  :       (..     )     (..     ),  ,  ,  7%  8% (     ).

----------

> ,
> 
>   ""       IAS 37.       ,        ,      " "  .  ,      ,   .


  ,    ,   .    ,     .

----------

> 10        -    :-)
> 
>   :       (..     )     (..     ),  ,  ,  7%  8% (     ).


    :
1)       ?
2)         ?

     -  7%,    .

----------

.        .  ,   "" -  ,  "".

----------

:    ,   (          )       8/2010      .     .

----------

> .        .  ,   "" -  ,  "".


 ,     .

----------

.   8,     !       .     . :yes:

----------


## PBU_8_developer

> :
> 1)       ?
> 2)         ?
> 
>      -  7%,    .


  -   ?      

   -  ,           .

      -      .

----------

,    8/2010   " "    -   .     .

  -     ,   , , :

http://www.nsfo.ru/index.php?sec_id=132

----------

> -   ?      
> 
>    -  ,           .



   ?   ?     ?   ?

----------

,     ,  "     ,     ".

----------

,   -    .     ?    ,   ?     ""?   ? :-)

    -     .

----------

.      ,    "  ",       ,     .       -     .

----------

. :Frown: 

 ""     200 . .      ,    ....

----------

,      ,     .

  .

PS.     ! :-)

----------

,   .

    ,    ,     ,    98%  .   2%         ,  ,  ,  ,   .       .

  !

----------

> ?


-    .  -  ,         ?

----------

> ,   .
> 
>     ,    ,     ,    98%  .   2%         ,  ,  ,  ,   .       .
> 
>   !


    ,   ,          . ,        ..        !    8/2010!

----------

,    ,   .

----------

,       " " :Redface:

----------


## PP

> ,              .


           _   ?

----------


## PP

> PS.     ( )
> 
>      -       .         .


_      
   ,       -         ( ,       : ))

      8       
____________________
      -   ,    ,        WACC   otsenochnih  -  
( ,         ,       ,          _    (  )

----------

,   , ..      .

----------


## Metodolog

> PS.     ( )
> 
>      -       .         .      -  .  ,      / (),  ,   .  ().
> 
>      ,     .
> 
> ,    ? ,  ?


 :Smilie:    ,   ,      ,  .  ,    ,        .

----------


## Metodolog

> ,  ,    .  .
> 
>         8/2010?         .
>     ,      .   ,   ,   ** ,     .
> 
>    ,      .


        .  ,      (   )     .       (, , , ),          :Smilie:   ,   ,              .

----------


## Metodolog

> ,    ,     .
> 
> 
>        :
> 
>   ,         .   ,       ,      .          (      ).


  ,    .    ,      ,      ..  ,    .    , ,       . ,      ,     .     ,  .     .

----------


## Metodolog

> ,   .
> 
>     ,    ,     ,    98%  .   2%         ,  ,  ,  ,   .       .
> 
>   !


   100 :Smilie: )

----------

> (, , , ),


        ,       ,  .  ?

----------


## Metodolog

> _   ?


 ,     ,   ,    .       ,      ,   ,   ,  ,

----------


## Metodolog

> ,       ,  .  ?


 -     ,    .

----------

> ,    .    ,      ,      ..  ,    .


 ,     .   ,        ,    .    8 ,                    .     ,      .     .

      ,     ,       .


         . ,       ,    ,  .

----------


## Metodolog

[QUOTE= ;53216562] ,     .   ,        ,    .    8 ,                    .     ,      .     .


    -  
    - % (  )

----------

> -     ,    .


   ,   8/2010       ,      .    , .

----------

> -  
>     - % (  )


    8/2010  , . 20      . :

"                            ,          .          .              .
       ,     ,  * ,          *         ".

----------

> -     ,    .


  ,  ,    ,    . . .

----------

,    37.   45 -47       ,        :

*       .*


   !      ,        .      .

----------

,    " "   8/2010 .


   "  "
( 1/2008)
7.
             ,          ,   ...
   .

        47  37.
   - .

----------


## _

,

 ,     ,   ,     -  ,  .    8   (    ,   ).   ,    .        ,         ,     ( ,   ,   ,   ,      , -   ,             ,      ,     ). ..  ,        .      ,    ,    ,         .

  .    , ?  ,       ? ,      .     ,   .

       ,     ?  .      ,    ,  , , .

----------

?      ,    . 

    (** )        .      .    - , . :yes:

----------

** ,       - . 7  1/2008 (   79)    ,  , ,  .     .

----------

"" -     "  ": :Gentelmen: 

 3

2.               *,  *     ,             ,          ,                .

----------

.       ,       ,    - .      .    ... .

----------


## PP

> "" -     "  ":
> 
>  3
> 
> 2.               *,  *     ,             ,          ,                .


             ))       :

" ,         ,
  ,     
 (, , ,   .), 
    :

-      () ,

-        ,


-      ,

-        . 6  1/2008   
       ,

=>>    individualnoi  ()       . 7  1/2008.

----------

> .       ,       ,    - .      .    ... .


 
          -_      

_          ? (    -   -          _   )

----------

,     -    ,     (    ).

----------

> -_      
> 
> _          ? (    -   -          _   )


,        :   (     ).     .           .     ,    ,    ,     3-   .     -   .      .


      . ,      .        .

----------


## PP

> ,     -    ,     (    ).


 _   :´    _      _     .

-      _      _        .

----------

,    8/01     ,         .   -  .

----------

> ))       :
> 
> " ,         ,
>   ,     
>  (, , ,   .), 
>     :
> 
> -      () ,
> 
> ...


               ,   .

----------

> ,    8/01     ,         .   -  .



? ?  ?  ? :-)

,       -  .  ,    ,    -   , ,   ,   .

    ,         ...

----------

,             ( )    .     ,  ,        .    .

----------

> ? ?  ?  ? :-)


, . :

" , **            ,    ". 



    ,   ,        2010 .

----------

?   .   .

   .    ,         1,   -    2.

    ,     :
1)  ,       1,
2)  ,       2,
3)  ,     .

 1)  2) - ,    ,     .  3) -  .

,  ,                  3).  -        ,    ,        (   ).

 ,     . ., ..         ,      8.

----------

-      . .         .     -    ,     .        .   .


    .

----------

.  ::flirt:: 

 3.       
6.
          ,    ,   (),        .
7.   ,              ( ).

----------

> -      . .


./person/720




> .     -    ,     .        .   .
> 
>     .


    .       .. " ".  ,     ,            .




> 3.       
> 6.
>           ,    ,   (),        .
> 7.   ,              ( ).


   ,    ? :-)

----------

, ,     ,    . :
1)  ""      ,  .  ,    ,        3 ,    .
2)                 ,      .
3)       ,    .  

            .    .

----------

,     .      ,   :


    14  2007 . N 9449
------------------------------------------------------------------




 4  2007 . N 88





"   -    ,  ()             ,     .   ,      **     ,    ".

----------

, PBU developer   , .       .   , ,    ,  , ,   ,   ,      .    -    .       ,   .

 ,

----------

,   .   " "   ,       .

----------

PBU,     e,   risk-free rate (RFR)   10- .  ,       .

       -  .               ,     .

----------

,  ,         ,    . .         ?  WACC, .   -   ,     .     .

      ?

----------

"  ", 2009, N 10

 :    
 ,        ,   ,       21.06.1999 N  477,  ,     ,           (  ),     LIBOR   ,    .          ,       .
 ,        :  ,      ,    ,         ,            (, , ).
,            .              ,         .             ,       ,    ,   ,      ,     .
..
. . .,


- 

..
. . .,


-

----------

- .  ?

----------

> - .  ?


  ?

----------

,     ,       .

,        "  ",  -  .  .

----------

?

----------

,      .

----------

*1)*   _          _     -        _      (= )

*2)*               (--   )_        _       

*3)*   :
    (--  )    _    (  ))     
    (--  )  -   _        
*
     :
1)*   a_     "  ñ_          _    "

_ :               ?
      .
   _   :       --        _   -  ? (  ´  WACC  )?

*3)*    (     ):      -     (--    )   (--   )?

  _          _    _     -
  :               ,      ??...

   -  -      _
 -

----------

,    . 

 ,      -  ?     ,     2001 ,   .

    ... 

http://www1.minfin.ru/ru/public_debt...urities/issue/

----------

,      ,         ,     .

"  ", 2010, N 10

   (IAS) 19 " "

  (IAS) 19 " " ,  ,                       .   ,     ,          .  ,                  - WACC (weighted average cost of capital),          .  ,           , ,        ,     .   ,          (             ), ** ,          ,           ,             ,       ,     .
 ,     ,          .              ,      ,      ,     .
..
. . .,

----------

> ,     ,   ,    .       ,      ,   ,   ,  ,


    .


 15.  
2.  **  ,  ,   ,         ,      (** ),    ,          ,        (** ).


 =   +

----------

.         ""  ,    . 

  ,       ""     .   ,      ""  ,        ,           +  ,               .

   , 8          .       .    ,   6          ,          . ..

----------

**,  -     ,       ,   . 
                    .


!!!       !   37  ,    -    ,     8 ,    "      ".  ,  ?  ,    .         ,   .     ,  ,          ,       .

----------

.     ,              ?     .         ,   . 7  1/2008.


         .

----------

:

"  ", 2009, N 12



      ,           .

..

----------


## PP

> :
> 
> "  ", 2009, N 12
> 
> 
> 
>       ,           .
> 
> ..


...

   .              . 

      19 -             19   37.      19 -   30-50  ,    37     . (      -      19      _          (         50  )

 ,        (        ) -           .

 ______________
-:     _       _          (           **

  .

----------


## PP

> 1)          +  ,               .
> 
> 2)   , 8          .       .    ,   6          ,          . ..


*1)*  ,           .

*2)*   _   _     :
-       
-        97 

 (_         _      _        ) - _   _    _ --

 -_ B 6        8_  -,        (   _    ) -       IFRIC 1

= *  _        97_                *

----------


## PP

> .     ,              ?     .         ,   . 7  1/2008.
> 
> 
>          .


  . _                  .

  7  1 -        -
  -       -           (      )-       1  ,

 -         ,          -     ,          ,    ( ,      ,    )

----------

24.12.2010 .  186      97 ,   . 

  -      ,    ,         . ,    ,     .      .  ,     ,        .  -      :Wink:     ...

----------

> . _                  .
> 
>   7  1 -        -
>   -       -           (      )-       1  ,
> 
>  -         ,          -     ,          ,    ( ,      ,    )



,     ,     ,         .

   , ,       .

----------

.     ,      , .       8   .

----------

> 24.12.2010 .  186


"    3         2011 .  10     23.05.1996 N 763 ,        ,   ,      ,                  ,    ,          ".

    :  34  -  .

      ,      _--      -     (((

----------

2010         

  -    (no     )

  ,   2011    8         ( ,      ,  -    )

----------


## Dennn

,     ,                      ?
:
  ,  2011        ,   - 7  (..  2018 .).   ( )    20 ..  .
:
1)      2011 ., ..     ( ???),      .
2)     2018         
3)         (    ""   ?

----------

